# Any Georgia Emissions Test Experts?



## DannyW (Aug 20, 2019)

I googled this and found the requirements to be confusing and vague. It also appears the rules changed in 2015, not to mention they vary from state to state. I have a 2005 Mazda6 with two Diagnostic Trouble Codes (DTC's), and a check engine light (CEL). Repairs have been made and I am driving the vehicle to get the readiness monitors in a ready state. I have two questions.

1. Will a vehicle pass emissions in Georgia if OBD shows a "pending" DTC but the CEL is not illuminated?
2. If I understand the rules, a 2005 year model car can pass emissions testing if the EVAP, and EVAP only, readiness monitor is not in the ready state. Is this correct?

This whole emissions testing sucks...the car is 75 miles out of the emissions zone for 10 months a year but is required to be tested because it is registered in Gwinnett county. On the other hand, a car registered in Hall county can drive to work in Gwinnett county every day of the week, yet does not need to have emissions testing.


----------



## bobocat (Aug 20, 2019)

mine passed pending. i know it will not passed if the light is on


----------



## DannyW (Aug 20, 2019)

bobocat said:


> mine passed pending. i know it will not passed if the light is on



Was that with a pending DTC code (PO421,P2108, etc), or an incomplete readiness monitor?


----------



## bobocat (Aug 20, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Was that with a pending DTC code (PO421,P2108, etc), or an incomplete readiness monitor?



I checked it with my monitor and it said pending with PO421 but no light was on and readiness monitors were complete. 2003 toyota camry


----------



## livinoutdoors (Aug 20, 2019)

After 2001 you can have one monitor not reset. Prior to 2001 year model,you can have 2 monitors not set. If code is pending with no cel on you will pass as long as all monitor but one are set. Does not matter which monitor. Good luck!


----------

